# Pics of my new flamingos - new year's present



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Many thanks again, April


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Those are some spectacular Discus!!!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice colour on your Discus, and such a wicked tank! Very nice silica and plants, what are you using for lighting?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice...what size of tank do you have them in .....it looks like a great set up....


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Folks
I should have provided details of the set-up with my first post:
- 75 gal., filtered by 2 AC 110 HOB's, w/sponges, bio-balls, regularly changed fliter floss, & re-charged Purigen.
-No CO2, just root tab ferts, assisted by regular semi-weekly dosing of Flourish Excel & Comp. Supp. -
- 2 - T5 HO X 39 w. - 8 hrs./day
- Min. 50% w/c's - 3X weekly, w/complete interior wipedown & vac.
- Stock: 6 Red Snake Skins + 6 Flamingos - juvies 3" + -4", fed 4-6 times daily ;
12 Cardinals, 4 Copper Rasboras, 3 Cories, 1 SAE, & a few Amano shrimp.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice setup Paul.....those discus are doing great ......those red discus should color up soon.......me a big fan for red discus lol.....are those Flamingo golden based?

Had some RGDs b4


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus congrats


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks.

Yes Francis, I'm certainly hoping the Flamingos will color up more in the next few weeks or so. - Like your RGD's - I like those too. Don't know if these Flamingos are golden-based - I should have asked April, but perhaps she didn't get that confirmation from Forrest -
(but maybe she knows & didn't need to, but I didn't ask the question.)


----------

